# Cooked Chicken Also Now Dangerous



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL. More reading , but I thought this one by Jean is sort of a follow up on the other one I posted. Any time someone gives you the outdated and illogical argument that they don't want to use food to motivate their dogs because they prefer that their dogs should do it to please them ,. show them this article. http://academyfordogtrainers.com/blog/2011/cooked-chicken-also-now-dangerous/


----------

